# Unloading The Kiln



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 19, 2016)

Unloaded the kiln yesterday. 800bf of Walnut, Elm and Maple. A lot of live edge material. I was tired at the end though. Unloaded the kiln. Then loaded it with another batch of walnut and cherry. Then put the dry stuff away at the warehouse.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 19, 2016)

That is a beautiful sight! At least you are tired for a good reason. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice wood- looks like workkkkkk..


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 19, 2016)

That's a real purty neighborhood you live in!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2016)

That looks awesome! That's the kind of work I don't mind doing. I think they call that the fruits of your labor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2016)

That's a sweet looking load! Tony


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 19, 2016)

Uh oh, some of those planks have a crack in em, and so are obviously worthless. Don't worry! I will help you get rid of them, just send em to me and i'll figure something out. No need to thank me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 19, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Uh oh, some of those planks have a crack in em, and so are obviously worthless. Don't worry! I will help you get rid of them, just send em to me and i'll figure something out. No need to thank me.



Those cracks were carefully engineered to allow master woodworkers show off their butterfly skills. I charge extra for that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 19, 2016)

I thought Crack Kills.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 20, 2016)

Allen, you work by yourself? All of that loading and unloading?


----------



## justallan (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice stuff Allen.
Climbing in a box to sticker stack has got to wreak havoc on your back!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 20, 2016)

For the most part I do all of this alone. This past weekend my better half helped unload the kiln and put a new load in. I kept assuring her the boards would get lighter but she caught on pretty quick. Then my son helped me unload the trailer of dry lumber into the warehouse and stack it in the racks. He's 16 and hung in there until the end. Long day but I don't mind the work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 20, 2016)

I know what you mean Allen, when I put in long physical days I always feel very satisfied, I may be tired but it still feels good.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 20, 2016)

That's because Allen is solid Midwest Stock! He ain't afraid of no hard work sure...

BTW I lived in Milwaukee years ago. (mid 70's)


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 21, 2016)

The work doesn't bother me much. From time to time it can be more than I anticipated but it's never a bad thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## djg (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice looking kiln. I'm just getting around to setting one up (finally), and I was surprised to see so much room around the stack of lumber.
It looks like you have 1.5 ft above the stack and 8-10 inches on each side. I thought the idea was to force the air through the stack of lumber,
not just around it? Or am I being too particular (anal)? I know there's a lot of Kiln threads out there and I have search some, but if you cared
to clear that up for me, I'd appreciate it.
Thanks

P.S. You don't need to paint the inside if PT lumber is not used?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 22, 2016)

I have 22" above the stack because I'm using box fans in this kiln and that's how tall they are. I have 24" of space on the left side of the stack and 18" on the right side. The stack of lumber is 4' wide. This kiln is just under 8' wide and 12' deep. You could paint the inside of the kiln but I didn't. Hope that's helpful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 22, 2016)

NeilYeag said:


> Allen, you work by yourself? All of that loading and unloading?


At least then he do it his way when he does it all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

